# National Electric Saftey Code???



## ndekens (Jan 20, 2009)

So the new power exam will have questions from the NESC as well as the NEC???? If so what versions the 2007 NESC and the 2007 NEC?? That means I have to spend another 300 in books just to take the new version of this test!!!!


----------



## McEngr (Jan 20, 2009)

ndekens said:


> So the new power exam will have questions from the NESC as well as the NEC???? If so what versions the 2007 NESC and the 2007 NEC?? That means I have to spend another 300 in books just to take the new version of this test!!!!


The only time I've actually used the NESC is when I designed a transmission tower made of 8000 psi wood on the Oregon Coast. I only know the structural portions of that code. Good luck.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 20, 2009)

The old EE/Power module specified the NESC as a possible topic. I think it occasionally showed up (for one question) on the old format. With the new format maybe there will be a question or two on it, not sure.

Keep in mind the NESC is also IEEE standard C2, so if you have access to the IEEE standards at work, you might be able to print it rather than buy a paper copy. I was able to borrow a paper copy from my boss, since he used to be in the lines design section of our company.

I'm not sure which parts of the NESC they would cover, but considering it is an electrical exam I would guess it wouldn't be any of the structural stuff. The guy next to me at the exam site was a Civil and was surprised to see I had a copy of the NESC.


----------



## ndekens (Jan 21, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> The old EE/Power module specified the NESC as a possible topic. I think it occasionally showed up (for one question) on the old format. With the new format maybe there will be a question or two on it, not sure.
> Keep in mind the NESC is also IEEE standard C2, so if you have access to the IEEE standards at work, you might be able to print it rather than buy a paper copy. I was able to borrow a paper copy from my boss, since he used to be in the lines design section of our company.
> 
> I'm not sure which parts of the NESC they would cover, but considering it is an electrical exam I would guess it wouldn't be any of the structural stuff. The guy next to me at the exam site was a Civil and was surprised to see I had a copy of the NESC.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Deadbeat_Mike (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmm, sounds like a best guess subject to me. I will have to look into the TOC and see if it is worth getting a hold of or not. Sometimes you just have to let a subject go.


----------

